

Data Centers in Strange Places - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/10/11/data-centers-in-strange-places/

======
IgorPartola
Not sure about others but Prairie Bunkers (one of the listed companies) has
its domain parked. I guess they went under...

------
ck2
Also relevant:

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/11/14/the-worlds-most-super-
de...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/11/14/the-worlds-most-super-designed-
data-center-fit-for-a-james-bond-villain/)

